# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Esclusas >  Elevadores de barcos en canales

## jesusferrer

La Rueda de Falkirk, llamada as por el cercano pueblo de Falkirk en Escocia central, es una esclusa giratoria que funciona como un ascensor para buques y conecta el canal Forth-Clyde con el canal Unin. Anteriormente los dos canales estaban unidos por 11 filtros, pero en 1930 se quitaron estos y se nivelaron los canales.

El plan para reconstruir los canales de Escocia Central para conectar Glaslow con Edimburgo, fue dirigido por British Waterways, con apoyo y financiamiento de autoridades locales, Scottish Enterprise, por el Fondo Europeo de Desarrollo Regional y la comisin del milenio. Desde el principio la idea fue crear una estructura digna del s. XXI para volver a conectar los canales. Se lanz una convocatoria, la cual fue ganada por el diseo de la Rueda de Falkirk. Como muchas de las estructuras de la Comisin del Milenio, esta cuenta con un centro de visitantes, tienda, cafetera y saln de exposiciones.

La diferencia de altura entre los dos canales es de 24 m., aproximadamente la altura de un edificio de 8 pisos. El Canal Central es 11m. ms alto que el canal que se comunica con la rueda, para solucionar esto, colocaron filtros para que los barcos pudieran descender poco a poco. El acueducto no pudo ser posicionado ms alto debido a problemas con la histricamente importante Muralla de Antonine.

La estructura se encuentra cerca del fuerte Rough Castle, y la poblacin ms cercana es Tamfourhill. El 24 de Mayo de 2002, la Reina Elizabeth II inaugur la Rueda de Falkirk como parte de su celebracin de Bodas de Oro con la Corona.





La rueda gira junto con el eje, que es detenido por dos engranes estacionarios de 4 m. de dimetro, ubicados en los extremos del eje, en la base de la rueda. El engrane estacionario en el cuarto de mquinas tiene un anillo interior que funciona como anillo giratorio. Este est montado sobre 10 motores hidrulicos que se montan sobre un engrane estacionario. La unidad de ejes de los motores tienen el pin del motor, que actan como engranajes planetarios estacionarios en este tren de engranajes y de cambio de marcha girando el anillo. Un motor elctrico acciona una bomba que est conectada a los motores hidrulicos por medio de mangueras y permiten el movimiento del sistema a 1/8 rpm.
Cmo se mantienen nivelados los cajones?
Los cajones deben girar a la misma velocidad que la rueda, pero en direccin opuesta y asegurar que el agua o el contenido de los barcos no se mueva cuando gira la rueda.
Cada extremo del cajn est sujeto a engranes en las caras interiores de la rueda, que a su vez estn en contacto con el centro de la rueda, lo que permite que los cajones giren. La rotacin est controlada por un tren de tres engranes, un patrn alternante de 2 engranes de 8 m. de dimetro y uno pequeo, los tres con dientes externos. El engrane central est sujeto a la rueda para evitar que gire, y as los dos engranes de los lados mantengan la misma velocidad.
Cmo alinearon los canales?
La ruta elegida para llevar el Canal Central a el lugar donde estara la rueda signific la construccin de un nuevo tramo de canal que va desde el puerto de Maxwell hasta el sur de la rueda. Este el canal de 150 m. de largo es el ms reciente en Reino Unido, desde la excavacin en Dudley, West Midlands.










Todos los datos en Wikipedia  http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rueda_de_Falkirk

----------


## Lujn

Impresionante estructura.

Gracias por acercrnosla.

----------


## jesusferrer

Hola Lujn.
Aunque no he visto muchos temas de fuera del pas, he decidido ponerla por su originalidad. Se de otros tipos de "ascensores" para embarcaciones, pero este pienso es la ms llamativa.

----------


## perdiguera

Fabuloso. Bonito de verdad.
Gracias por mostrarlo jesusferrer.
Un saludo.

----------


## F. Lzaro

Impresionante  :EEK!: 

Muchas gracias jesusferrer por mostrarnos esta infraestructura  :Wink: 

Cuando la he visto, se me ha venido a la cabeza lo siguiente: Sern as los intercambiadores de Venecia?  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jlois

Despus de haber visto la Rueda de Falkirk, aqu perfectamente documentada por parte del amigo JesusFerrer, me ha llamado la atencin este tipo de infraestructuras que deben tener unos cierres estancos a prueba de bombas. El sistema ya descrito anteriormente es toda una obra de arte. Entre los muchos casos de elevadores que existen por todo el mundo me parece de gran inters el siguiente.




> En Blgica existe un mastodonte de la tcnica, una mega construccin digna de ver y as es tomada en su pas pues se le considera en la mayora de las guas tursticas de la zona, incluso existe un trenecito para visitarlo, un trenecito para visitar un elevador? y es que no es cualquier cosa. Capaz de levantar grandes embarcaciones en poco tiempo, un diseo impresionante.El ascensor de Strpy-Thieu, situado en Blgica, con una altura de 73m es el ascensor para barcos mas alto del mundo. El ascensor funciona con 4 motores elctricos, que son capaces de elevar a un barco en 7 minutos. La construccin acab en 2002, cost alrededor de 160 millones y tiene un peso aproximado de 200.000 toneladas de peso.


http://ingcaba.blogspot.com.es/2007/...iones-del.html




Realmente es fascinante la tecnologa que podemos encontrar en cada rincn de nuestro mundo, y lo ms formidable de todo es que no existen lmites sobre ella o al menos no parece que existan.

----------


## Lujn

> Despus de haber visto la Rueda de Falkirk, aqu perfectamente documentada por parte del amigo JesusFerrer, me ha llamado la atencin este tipo de infraestructuras que deben tener unos cierres estancos a prueba de bombas. El sistema ya descrito anteriormente es toda una obra de arte. Entre los muchos casos de elevadores que existen por todo el mundo me parece de gran inters el siguiente.
> 
> 
> 
> http://ingcaba.blogspot.com.es/2007/...iones-del.html
> 
> [...]
> 
> Realmente es fascinante la tecnologa que podemos encontrar en cada rincn de nuestro mundo, y lo ms formidable de todo es que no existen lmites sobre ella o al menos no parece que existan.


Impresionante. Realmente impresionante. Cunta agua cabe ah?


Por lo que he visto en GoogleMaps, este canal tambin tiene un acueducto. http://maps.google.es/maps?q=Strpy-...,294.43,,0,4.4

----------


## jesusferrer

No se si hago bien en incluir en este tema, pero como veo que* jlois* ha incluido este magnfico vdeo del elevador, os dejo esta informacin de otro "ascensor".

PLAN INCLINE SAINT-LOUIS/ARZVILLER
Est situado en Francia y fue construido en 1.969. Es un plano inclinado que permite salvar una diferencia de altura de 44 metros.

(traduccin automtica)
_La necesidad de conectar la cuenca del Sena y el Rin, por un canal data del siglo XVIII . El rey Luis XVI orden a su ingeniero estudiar el proyecto del canal del Marne al Rin , pero no fue hasta 1826 que el Sr. Brisson, ingeniero de puentes y caminos , fue encargado de llevar a cabo el canal entre Vitry-le-Franois  y Estrasburgo por la Ley de 3 de julio de 1838. Su principal diseador fue el ingeniero jefe Charles-Etienne Collignon .

Este canal, que uniria el Sena y el Rin , deba franquear dos barreras naturales: la linea de crestas que limita la cuenca de Pars y el norte de los Vosgos a travs de la brecha de Saverne . La primera barrera es atravesada por un tnel de 4.877 m (entre el Mosa y el Mosela ) y un segundo de 867 m. El segundo obstculo entre Niderviller y Arzviller , con dos tneles de 475 m y 2307 m, al final el canal desemboca en el valle superior por una escalera de 17 esclusas (separadas por una distancia media de 180 m) que le permite franquear un desnivel  de 44 metros._ 
Estas esclusas son las que han sido substituidas por este elevador, ganando un da de navegacin entre Estrasburgo y Pars.

http://translate.google.com/translat...ouis-Arzviller

http://www.plan-incline.com/

----------


## Lujn

Ya que se habla en este hilo de tres elevadores (y los que vendrn) de barcos, voy a cambiarle el nombre al tema.

De Rueda de Falkirk pasar a ser Elevadores de barcos en canales.

----------


## perdiguera

Hola jesusferrer, me he permitido arreglarte la traduccin automtica de Google.
El sitio est bien aqu, y el reportaje me ha encantado.
Gracias por ensernoslo.

----------


## jesusferrer

Luján. Una idea estupenda, así se puede formar un recopilatorio más completo.
Muchas gracias por el arreglo, perdiguera.

----------


## jesusferrer

Mirad lo que he encontrado. Estos rusos tan brutos como siempre.

Este elevador de barcos fue construido en Rusia en 1.976. Esta operativo en el río Yenisei, en la central hidroeléctrica de Krasnoyarsk y se eleva unos 100 metros para salvar la presa. Su objetivo era restablecer la navegación en el río.

El elevador se compone de un pequeño puerto, un canal de acceso inferior, y una gran plataforma que se mueve a lo largo de los rieles. El movimiento se realiza por medio de electricidad.












Más imágenes en la web :
http://2leep.com/bar.php?url=http://...om/149891.html

----------


## jlois

Entre los rusos y los chinos, ellos solitos son capaces de dejarnos con un par de narices. Es alucinante, amigo Jesusferrer. Menuda infraestructura y sorprendente despliegue de medios para facilitar ese paso. Te felicito por el enlace y la información sobre ello.

----------


## Luján

Este ruso podría considerarse el tren de cremallera más pesado del mundo, ¿o no?  :EEK!:

----------


## Jonasino

http://www.socialphy.com/posts/compu...n-the-Yen.html

----------

Varanya (22-oct-2014)

----------

